# Spider-Man and a green goblin



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Spider-Man and a green goblin 

Both kits were completed.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful!

Spidey needs to be paying attention to what's going on behind him!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great job! The paint job looks very natural. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

I always enjoy your work Yasutoshi. Love the bases in particular. The shading is great! 
Did you use a gray base and then air-brush the lighter clor on top? Any masking used?


----------



## joejoejedi (Mar 19, 2006)

Super Job


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

They both look great! As louspal says, its always a pleasure to see your work!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I agree, Yasutoshi. Your work is always inspiring. Excellent finish on the kits and the paint is beautifully organic and realistic (Which is saying a lot considering they are comic book characters...) 

Wonderful!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

As always, Yasutoshi, your work is excellent!! Both Spidey and Green Goblin look fantastic! - Denis


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow!! Always look foward to see your builds!! Fantastic work!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

excellent!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautifully done.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Bravo......


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic as always. I love the coloring and highlighting of the stands.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice job! I recently picked the Goblin up so it would be nice if it turns out like that!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

They are excellent!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great work on both kits Yasutoshi! :thumbsup:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Beautiful work my friend they came out awesome !!!!!!!!


Robert.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yasutoshi,
Thanks for posting the pictures, as always your work is top notch.

Dave


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Great work, as usual. But don't just leave us with one photo!! show somemore!! We need more! Sorry, I'm too greedy!!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody. :wave:

louspal,Yes. I masked it. 

Dave,We modeler spends a very pleasant hobby life on the coattails of you and Frank. Thanks. 

kdaracal,I stick an image now if I make it busy a little more.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW very good builds i hope mine wiil look 1/2 as good ( but i dought it )


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, roadflea.

The addition of the image.:wave:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting those additional pics, Yasutoshi - They look fantastic!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Yasutoshi said:


> Thank you, roadflea.
> 
> The addition of the image.:wave:


Thanks! Wonderful painting!


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

Good work! I like overlay of the muscle shading on the "web" shading of Spider-Man.

-Neil


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

For want of a better term... I simply have to say...

They are beautifull!!!:thumbsup:


----------

